# Which Do You Identify Most With



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

Which do you identify most with? By most identify maybe I mean which group can you relate with most? Or maybe I mean which group do you see as part of yourself the most? It is up to your interpretation.




INxx
ENxx
ISxx
ESxx
IxFx
ExFx
IxTx
ExTx
IxxJ
ExxJ
IxxP
ExxP
xNFx
xSFx
xNTx
xSTx
xNxP
xSxP
xNxJ
xSxJ
xxFP
xxFJ
xxTP
xxTJ



The poll can only support 20 of these answers, not the full 24, so I had to leave out the combos of E/I and T/F because personally I assumed they would be least used. Sorry. Maybe I am completely wrong though and if I am then please write about your experience. Actually, write no matter what because I want to hear your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

IxxP


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I actually _would_ say IxFx, but from the options here, IxxP.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I would've said IxTx if it was there... but xNTx. Aside from INTJ's, I relate to INTP's and ENTJ's (more than ENTP's for some reason). I do relate more to ISTJ than INFJ, which doesn't really fit the 'MBTI narrative' (if you can call it that). Although I don't generally see myself as part of group because of how many ways you can divide the functions... :tongue: for example I relate more to Fi users than Fe, N more than S, ISTP more than ESTP... etc.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

XXTJs for me. Can't relate that much to SJs like Esfj or Isfj. For introverted thinkers, I don't relate to Ti doms. IXXJs could have been a good alternative, but Infjs seems too different. From the group of TJs, Entj is probably the one I least relate to, but 3 out of 4 is good enough.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Given the choices I picked TP


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Exxp I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

IxxP for sure. I can see bits of myself in INTP, INFP, and ISTP.


----------



## Habit_Rabbit (Oct 17, 2016)

IxTJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

xNxP


----------



## Reyzadren (Oct 5, 2014)

xxTP should be a legit group within the mbti classification. 

ENTP, INTP, ESTP, ISTP. Fun-loving people. Yes pls.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't. I don't type people. I just hang with some people and don't with others.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

IxFx but it wasn't there so INxx


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

INxx, with IxxP coming close second. xNxP would be the third, though when I go strictly with dichotomies I score right in the middle for J/P. E/I is the most unequivocal one for me. I am quite sure that I am Ne-Si and Ji-Pe, hence in the order I gave.

When I was younger, IxTx would have likely taken the crown.


----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)

I relate to IxFx the most, but from your list I guess IxxP would be second.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISxx for sure. ISTJ, ISTP, and ISFP are the three main types that I am considering. However, ISFJs are quite different from me, unless they're in a Si-Ti loop.

I think xSTx and xSxP come close, I can relate to any type in those groups.

I considered xxTJ, IxTx, and IxxJ, but I don't relate to INTJs (and for the last group, INFJ) because of their dominant Ni.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ENTJ
i only know 1 and we get along great
have known a few XNTP's 
it takes time with them tho


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh god, this was far more difficult than I expected.
I'd have to say xNTxs definitely.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

I believe I identify myself more with ExxPs, tho I feel more comfortable talking with IxxPs. xSxJs are generally authorities, I deal with then pretty well, nice people. I think I never met xNxJs irl, so I don't know what to say about them. Wait... they aren't special snowflakes as the descriptions say they are... so yes, I get along with them. But I'm almost sure I never met ENxJs...


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I have voted for xNFx because I have doubted between INFJ, INFP, ENFP and earlier on ENFJ for some time. If anything, I know I am a dreamer. Even though I am 100% P. For some reason I have doubted my introversion recently, but not anymore now I have get to know myself better.

I have a very strong Fi, always have had that, but a strongly Ne developped over the last couple of years as well, hence the confusion / having becoming more ambivert nowadays than obvious introverted.

When taking a look at the younger me, then IxxP would have been the most obvious pick. Which was a time me being so reversed (I) that it's hard to see for others my F and I actually looked more T back then because of it, and my Ne was pretty non-existant except for me being fully P. In the past it didn't feel safe to express myself like it does now, nor listening to my own feeling and intuition.


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

xNxP


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

Anyone with Ti-Fe in their function stack, namely the xxFJs and xxTPs


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

IxTx, but I voted for xNxP since IxTx wasn't on the list and xNxP is a very close second.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I can't decide between xNxP and xxTP.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

Something about the xxFP's have always drawn me to them. I don't know what it is, you would think I would be drawn to xxFJ's more since I myself am one but something about the way Ne-Fi/Se-Fi interacts with Ni-Fe has always been compelling to me. When I hang out with INFPs or ENFPs especially I feel like I have found one of my best friends! I also have a very good friend who I view as an ESFP (not official, but as far as I know) and I also have another best friend of mine who I view as an ISFP (once again, unofficial typing) and I just connect with them so well. It feels almost effortless.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

xNFx, by far.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd say NF. I probably have the most in common with other NFs than IXFs or XXFJs.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I care about doing things and about emotional sensitivity more than I care about being organized or about being social.

IxxP


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Snowflaky INxx


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

INxx


----------

